# Canadian Pacific (Bermuda) Ltd



## Nigel Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

Can anyone help with details and history of these two ships.

mv Port Quebec 1977

mv Port Vancouver 1977

My brother sailed on them and would appreciate any info and pictures.

Thanks
Nigel.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Nigel Wing said:


> Can anyone help with details and history of these two ships.
> 
> mv Port Quebec 1977
> 
> ...


PORT QUEBEC;QUEBEC 86;KALI L. 88;PRODIGY 95;ARROWSMITH 95;PINE ROYAL 00;SANTA CRUZ II 08;b/u Chittagong 22.03.12
PORT VANCOUVER,VANCOUVER 86;STACOUVER 88;VANCOUVER 90;b/u Alang 10.07.01
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=72268


----------



## Nigel Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for your response A.D.FROST. Just what was required.
Cheers 
Nigel.


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

*Port Line ships*

Nigel would they would have been Port Line & you should find photos on Ship Spotters, or try getting onto Port Line sites you should find a lot of info there. There are two very well put together U tubes on Port Line with almost all their ships featured. If you can not find that site e me & I will get you the address.

As an aside I was on the Beaver Ash of Canadian Pacific. Great ship & crew. 
Le Ratty


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Leratty said:


> Nigel would they would have been Port Line & you should find photos on Ship Spotters, or try getting onto Port Line sites you should find a lot of info there. There are two very well put together U tubes on Port Line with almost all their ships featured. If you can not find that site e me & I will get you the address.
> 
> As an aside I was on the Beaver Ash of Canadian Pacific. Great ship & crew.
> Le Ratty


Le your on the wrong wave they were a pair of CP's B&W "Panamax"bulkies Looks likes one of the owner was a pop fan.(Thumb)


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Ah Nigel just a poor antipodean close to senility. Endless apologies from Asia. Oh wrong un's, i.e. waves, well surfing here is akin to the UK..... still nice thought.


----------



## Nigel Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

Can anyone provide information or a picture of mv D C Colman built 1974.
Thanks 
Nigel


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Nigel Wing said:


> Can anyone provide information or a picture of mv D C Colman built 1974.
> Thanks
> Nigel


Sold 1985 r/nGOLDEAN COMMANDER,r/n PHILIPPINE COMMANDER,1988 r/n DELANTERA,1989 /n EL DELANTERO,1992 r/n OCEAN FLARE,1993 r/n KARTAL 4,1998 r/n ART 54,b/u Gandani Beach 3.4.98.


----------



## LucyKnight (Mar 27, 2013)

*Port Quebec*



Nigel Wing said:


> Can anyone help with details and history of these two ships.
> 
> mv Port Quebec 1977
> 
> ...


I was ER/O on the Port Quebec 79 paid off Dec. If you are interested in crew lists I can remember the names of some on board and the ports she went to. I joined Baton Rouge. She went to Japan, loaded tapioca near Pattaya Beach before the brits discovered it, returned to Europort where I paid off and then went to the States. The ER/O I relieved is also on Ships Nostalgia. The Capts were Capt Currie and Capt Karl Prakel.


----------

